# Gentoo doesn't detect my cdrom

## Mort_pp

To start off: yes, I am a noob

Gentoo doesn't detect my cdrom (there were no problems during installation from 2007.0 minimal though)

when i /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info

```

CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17

drive name:

drive speed:

drive # of slots:

Can close tray:

Can open tray:

Can lock tray:

Can change speed:

Can select disk:

Can read multisession:

Can read MCN:

Reports media changed:

Can play audio:

Can write CD-R:

Can write CD-RW:

Can read DVD:

Can write DVD-R:

Can write DVD-RAM:

Can read MRW:

Can write MRW:

Can write RAM:

```

When I try to mount my cdrom

```
mort-pc mort # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

```

help?  :Surprised: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

You may have a bit missing from your kernel. Lets start at the beginning and work our way through.

Please post the output of lspci, so we can check your kernel setup.

----------

## Mort_pp

```
mort-pc mort # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

My kernel config (if there will be any use of that)

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r7

# Sat May 10 15:22:22 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
```

I guess your CDROM is connected to the Jmicron controller, as the kernel is missing support for it.

You appear to have an Intel ICHx chipset with a Jmicron controler.  

Set your kernel up like this and rebuild and reinstall it.

----------

## Mort_pp

I've done it, but it didn't help. My chipset is ICH9R on GA-P35-DS3P

Are there any other informations I could provide...?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

I suspect you have messed up the kernel install.

Check the date and time shown in 

```
uname -a
```

Thats the date and time the running kernel was built.

It should only be a few hours ago

----------

## Mort_pp

The time shows 40 minutes ago, so it's not my kerneling to blame  :Sad: 

Linux mort-pc 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #9 SMP Sat May 10 19:23:37 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

We had to check.

Please post your new kernel config file.

   === edit === 

Your CDROM will be /dev/sr0 but udev should create the required symlnks.

----------

## Mort_pp

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r7

# Sat May 10 20:24:42 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

You need to fix

```
# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set 
```

thats the driver for your Jmicon chip set.

Its under the SATA menu - one of the PATA options. 

Sorry about that, I thought my link covered it - it doesn't.  I'll fix that.

----------

## Mort_pp

Thank you a lot. It works, sortof. But I got a different problem regarding this now...

Although the option File Systems -> Cd-rom filesystems ->udf file system support IS enabled and compiled into kernel, when I try to mount it, I get this:

```
mort-pc linux # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

What sort of disk are you trying to mount ?

Most CDs and DVDs want iso9660. Some DVDs also have a udf filesystem

udf is used on packet written CDs and DVD, however there are at least three versions of it and inter OS portability is very variabale.

Put  iso9660,udf in your /etc/fstab for your cdrom. Mount will then try both before it gives up.

To add to the interest, audio CDs have no filesystem to mount. You play them with raw device access.

You must be in the cdrom group

----------

## Mort_pp

```
mort@mort-pc ~ $ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'

mort@mort-pc ~ $ sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'

mort@mort-pc ~ $ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'

```

Both iso9660 and udf are compiled into kernel. Beforehand I had "auto" in my /etc/fstab, now I've changed it to iso9660,udf, but it didn't change anything ^^

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mort_pp,

Your kernel config says

```
CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m 

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m 
```

so the file systems are modules.

That means they will appear in lsmod when they are loaded, something like this  

```
Module                  Size  Used by

isofs                  35748  0 

zlib_inflate           17344  1 isofs

udf                    86116  0 
```

You should not need to modprobe them, the kernel should auto load them, if you have module autoloading support on.

See if modprobing fixes the issue

----------

## Mort_pp

Well, yeah.

But once the cdrom FS didn't work, I've changed this, hoping it would help.

```
#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

```

SOLVED: seems that this time I actually did mess up kernel install

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

